# Uneven cut when cutting off box tops



## SiRiC (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

I make boxes and cut off the tops on the saw. I use the method of cutting just shy of the wall thickness so that there is a sliver to hold the top until the process is complete.

What I find however, is that when I make the second cut, it tends to be off by a tiny fraction giving a slight lip between the two sides.










I have tried cutting the sides sequentially, tried cutting opposite sides but it really does not make a difference.

Would appreciate any insight into solving this.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## mccormickwoodworkingdot (Jul 22, 2008)

Your bottom of the box is not flat. If it's not flat it will transfer the unevenness to the cut.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd say your blade is not at 90 or the fence moved on you.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

To eliminate the problem, finish the cuts with a hand saw or sharp knife.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Bandsaw does a better job. Thinner Kerf one pass and it done.
With a table saw you have to keep rotating around the mismatch your seeing is how flat your bottom is.
Just as Andy Mc Cormick mentions.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Could fence to blade alignment also have an impact on final cut alignment???


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

I think fence alignment would make a mis cut on all four corners. I go with bottom not flat. Just a little off will do this. I too have had this happen, It's a bear to fix!


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

I have a question for you too. How do people manage to make 3 post on the forum in 5 years ?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

There are a several factors but I doubt it is the saw.

If the reference face of the box against the fence isn't 1) perfectly parallel, 2) or if the bottom is not perfectly flush, 3) the sides are not perfectly square to each other.

I would still double check the blade-to-fence for parallel.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

If the insert is not perfectly flush, or like rwe2156 says, "if the sides are not perfectly square" focus more on pushing box against fence while running through.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

For a long time, I used the table saw to cut off box tops. I switched to use the bandsaw and it is much better. I use spray adhesive and attach a sheet of sand paper to 1/4" MDF. I use this for sanding the bandsaw cuts smooth. This method works much better for me.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I use a piece of a wide sander belt - 24", clamped to my table saw. I sand the bottom flat so the box sits with no rocking. Once I cut the lid I do the same thing to the lid and box. Makes for a nice fit.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Here are two methods that may work for you:

How to Saw Off a Box Top

Cutting a Lid from a Box


----------



## tmasondarnell (Jul 2, 2013)

Steve,

I was having the same issue and found that it was caused by two problems already identified:

1. The bottom of the box was not flat.

2. I was not keeping the box tight to fence-particularly on the short cut.


----------



## SiRiC (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for all of the responses!!

I make sure to keep the box tight to the fence, so it is most probably the flatness of the box.

Had tried the band saw and it was easier but the teeth marks afterwards kind of deterred me - will try again though as it easier to sand the marks than having to correct the incorrect cut from the tablesaw.

@Carloz, did not realise that I was an offender for not posting regularly!!

Thanks again,

Steve


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

> ".....Had tried the band saw and it was easier but the teeth marks afterwards kind of deterred me …."
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> ...


----------

